
Launch it like Google - Chirag
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2011/01/launch-it-like-google.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Fsethsmainblog+%28Seth%27s+Blog%29
======
swombat
Uninformed. Paypal did not launch in obscurity - see Max Levchin's account in
Founders At Work.

~~~
trustfundbaby
You should elaborate, so that we don't have to read a whole book just to
disagree with you :D

~~~
swombat
PayPal had a big demo day where they invited the press to demonstrate their
cool new technology: PDA-to-PDA money transfer. They made a big case of the
fact that their investment was transferred using PayPal's technology.

Then, later, they found out that people found the web-based money transfers a
lot more interesting than the PDA stuff. But they had their big launch day -
before their product was even really completely conceived.

